# Gute alte RPGs



## Yevaud (14. Juni 2005)

Weil es bis zum Release von Dragon Age, Oblivion und Gothic 3 doch noch etwas dauert, sammle ich im Moment RPGs aus der Zeit vor Baldurs Gate.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand ein paar gute Spiele empfehlen. 
Mein einziger Anspruch ist, dass die Spiele schon eine Automap haben sollten. 

Ich habe schon: 
- Stonekeep
- Ultima 8
- DSA 1 - 3
- Might and Magic (alles außer Teil 9)
- Lands of Lore 3
- Betrayal at Krondor
- The Elder Scrolls: Arena

Es wäre schön, wenn ihr vielleicht auch etwas zur Größe der Party und zum Kampfsystem sagen könntet.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## ringlife (14. Juni 2005)

Mir fällt da Planescape Torment ein... habs aber nicht gespielt. Muß aber wohl ziemlich cool sein. Wurde mir sehr empfohlen.

Ne Frage: Gabs nicht mal noch nen 4. Teil von DSA? Kann mich jedenfalls an eine Ankündigung erinnern. Was daraus geworden ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht...


----------



## Oelf (14. Juni 2005)

ringlife am 14.06.2005 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fällt da Planescape Torment ein... habs aber nicht gespielt. Muß aber wohl ziemlich cool sein. Wurde mir sehr empfohlen.
> 
> Ne Frage: Gabs nicht mal noch nen 4. Teil von DSA? Kann mich jedenfalls an eine Ankündigung erinnern. Was daraus geworden ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht...




habe planescape torment, habe es aber nie gespielt das scenario ist mir zu abgedreht, ich stehe mehr auf das klasische fantasie scenario aber mein bruder fand es genial

meiner meinung nach ist DSA 2 immer noch eines der besten jemals geschreibenen RPGs und es bedarf dringenst einem würdigen nachfolger

dsa 4 wurde meiner meinung nach zu lmk und später zu devine devinitiy(unter dem namen es dann erschien), kann aber sein das ich da was verwechsle

icewinddale fand ich auch immer noch sehr gut aber das ist ja später als bg erschienen 

lands of lore war auch eine erfolgreiche serie aber ich glaub nur der erste teil war wirklich gut für die jeweilige zeit

PS: es gab noch the elder scrolls daggerfall das habe ich auch ist ein geiles spiel, ich liebe sochle spiele mir viel freiheit leider war morrowind vom design her zu albern


----------



## SuperFab (14. Juni 2005)

Yevaud am 14.06.2005 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es bis zum Release von Dragon Age, Oblivion und Gothic 3 doch noch etwas dauert, sammle ich im Moment RPGs aus der Zeit vor Baldurs Gate.
> Vielleicht kann mir jemand ein paar gute Spiele empfehlen.
> Mein einziger Anspruch ist, dass die Spiele schon eine Automap haben sollten.
> 
> ...



Na, vergiss nicht Fallout 1-2 zu zocken, oder den damals grafischen Megaknaller Blade Runner!  Auch in der SCI-FI Spalte zu finden, gemischt mit etwas Strategie, kann ich nur Syndicate und Syndicate 2 empfehlen, oder auch die X-Com Reihe!
Zwar nach Baldurs Gate erschienen aber dennoch spielenswert ist  auch The Tempel of Elemental Evil (nach D&D System).
Noch ein paar  super Klassiker sind:
AD&D Dark Sun Shattered Lands.
Warhammer Chaos Gate (Zug um Zug RPG Strategie)
Kannst natürlich auch in die alte VGA Pixelpracht einsteigen und guter alter 8 bit Midi Musik lauschen mit Spielen wie:
AD&D  Pools of Darkness
AD&D Deathknights of Krynn

Ach, es gibt ja so viele gute alte RPG's, wird mal wieder Zeit den Dachboden nach den guten alten Disketten zu durchforsten und alles mal wieder zum laufen zu bringen!


----------



## Oelf (14. Juni 2005)

SuperFab am 14.06.2005 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, es gibt ja so viele gute alte RPG's, wird mal wieder Zeit den Dachboden nach den guten alten Disketten zu durchforsten und alles mal wieder zum laufen zu bringen!



du hast ja sooo recht

die fallout reie ist natürlich eine empfehlung wert, auch fallout tactics ist geil 
wobei das mehr in die richtung jagged alliance geht genauso wie die uneingeschränkt empfehlenswerte ufo/x-com serie wobei mir x-com terror from the deep am besten gefallen hat

pool of radiance 2 ist auch nicht schlecht wobei mir das ein wenig zu langsam war


----------



## mithrandir (15. Juni 2005)

Dere!


			
				Oelf am 14.06.2005 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> dsa 4 wurde meiner meinung nach zu lmk und später zu devine devinitiy(unter dem namen es dann erschien), kann aber sein das ich da was verwechsle


Nein, du verwechselst da nix ; - ) Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gab es ja zwei separate Projekte zu einem vierten Teil. Aus dem ersten, das zuerst "LMK" (The Lady, the Mage and the Knight bzw. Legenden der Magierkriege) genannt wurde, entwickelte sich nach der Pleite von Attic dann "Divinity". Das zweite Projekt ("Armalion") wurde aufgrund der Insolvenz von Entwickler Ikarion eingestellt. Ascaron hat dann nicht nur ehemalige Entwickler engagiert, sondern auf den Resten des Projektes (das Spiel soll zu 60/70% fertig gewesen sein) dann aufgesetzt, um "Sacred" zu entwickeln.

Zum Thema:
- "Planescape: Torment" wurde ja bereits empfohlen - ist eines der besten RPGs überhaupt.

- "The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall" war zwar ziemlich verbuggt, wird von vielen aber immer noch als tolles Spiel angesehen.

- Bei der "Wizardry"-Reihe kannst du eigentlich nichts falsch machen.

- Auch "Might & Magic" war einmal eine tolle RPG-Serie (vor allem Teil IV bis VI)

- Fast vergessen: Die beiden "Fallout"-Spiele darf man nicht vergessen. Tolles, damals unverbrauchtes, Szenario.

bye, mith


----------



## Yevaud (15. Juni 2005)

Danke für die bisherigen Tipps. Vielleicht sollte ich aber dazu sagen, dass ich deshalb nach Spielen aus der Zeit vor Baldur's Gate suche, weil ich die meisten danach erschienenen schon habe. Ich habe sie nur aus Platzgründen nicht mit aufgelistet. Planescape Torment und die Fallout-Reihe habe ich schon mehrmals gespielt. Deshalb weiß ich, dass die super sind.
Nur die Spiele vor Baldur's Gate kenne ich noch nicht so, weil ich damals noch keine RPGs gespielt habe. Und jetzt will ich die guten Titel, die ich verpasst habe nachholen bis was neues erscheint.

Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Ping2 (15. Juni 2005)

@SuperFab:
Sorry, aber einige der von Dir genannten Spiele sind nun wirklich keine Rollenspiele. Blade Runner ist ein Adventure und Syndicate, Syndicate Wars, Warhammer Chaos Gate und X-Com sind Strategiespiele.

@Yevaud:
Schwer sich daran zu erinnern, welche Spiele vor BG erschienen sind und welche erst danach rauskamen.

Vielleicht wären die beiden Nachfolger von Betrayal at Krondor noch was für Dich. BtK fand ich super und ist das einzige Rollenspiel, das ich bis heute jemals bis zum Ende durchgespielt habe. Als Nachfolger erschien zum einen Betrayal in Antara, das vom Gameplay und der mittlerweilen natürlich sehr mauen Optik  sehr dem Vorgänger ähnelt.
Zum anderen brachte Sierra als Nachfolger das Spiel "Rückkehr nach Krondor" heraus, das grafisch meines Erachtens gelungener ist, vom Gameplay her allerdings etwas anders ist und mir letztlich mehr Spaß gemacht hat, als "Antara".  Außerdem habe ich kürzlich festgestellt, das "Rückkehr nach Krondor" bei mir unter Windows XP problemlos läuft, während bei "Antara", dass nur ein 256-Farben-Spiel ist, immer Fehlfarben auftauchen.

Tja, ansonsten fallen mir noch Summoner oder Revenant ein. Sag mal bescheid, ob Du die schon kennst, sonst werde ich mal versuchen, was zu diesen Spielen zu sagen.

PIng2


----------



## danowar (15. Juni 2005)

Rollenspiele vor Baldur's Gate?

*händeReib*

Aalso...

Da gabs

Eye of the Beholder-Reihe
Wizardry-Reihe *(Automap ab Teil 7 glaube ich)*
Ultima-Reihe
Bard's Tale-Reihe *(Automap ab Teil 3)*
Spelljammer
Die Amber-Reihe (Amberstar, Ambermoon, Albion) *(Automap) *
Anvil of Dawn
Betrayal at Krondor * (Automap) *
Buck Rogers 1+2 *(Automap) *
allgemein die SSI Gold-Box-Reihe (Forgotten Realms, Dragonlance, Savage Frontier) * (Automap)*
Dark Sun 1+2 *(Automap)*
Das Schwarze Auge 1-3 *(Automap)*
Dungeon Master 1+2
Elder Scrolls 1+2
Fallout 1+2

etc. etc. etc.

Das sind natürlich nicht alle, und wenn die nicht reichen sollten, reiche ich gerne noch welche nach  

EDIT: Uups, da hab ich doch glatt das mit der Automap übersehen... ich markier die Spiele mal, bei denen ich weiß, ob sie ne Automap haben

EDIT2: Zu Faul zum Karten zeichnen, wa?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Juni 2005)

danowar am 15.06.2005 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT2: Zu Faul zum Karten zeichnen, wa?


Ja, mittlerweile würde ich auch keine Kästchen mehr zählen wollen, um Karten einer Etage oder eines Gebiets zu bekommen.


----------



## Muten-Roshi (27. Juni 2005)

Ich hol mal einen 2 Wochen alten Thread wieder hoch 
Das Spiel ist glaube ich zwar aus der Zeit nach Baldurs Gate, aber trotzdem der absolute Oberhammer: *Anachronox*.

Grafisch natürlich hoffnungslos veraltet sieht es aber durch den genialien Comicstil und 1280x960 Auflösung auch heute noch einigermassen ansehnlich aus. Die total abgedrehte Sci-Fi-Spielwelt und die witzigen Dialoge machen einen großen Teil des Charmes aus. Auch die vielen Zwischensequenzen(in Spielgrafik) sind klasse gemacht und zum brüllen komisch.
Das Spiel ist allerdings kein Hardcore Rollenspiel(wenig Charakterentwicklung, Charakterklassen nicht frei wählbar), das Kampfsystem ist mit Final Fantasy vergleichbar. Eine Automap gibt es nicht  , ist aber auch nicht nötig(Spielwelt ist recht linear aufgebaut). Leider werden die Nebenquests nicht im Questlog aufgeführt. Abschliessend wäre noch zu sagen, dass gute Englischkenntnisse Voraussetzung zum spielen sind. Man wird zwar nicht mit Text zugebombt, doch geht sonst einiges an Witz verloren.


----------



## KONNAITN (27. Juni 2005)

*Arcanum* -nette Story und ein einigermassen ungewöhnliches Setting/ Atmosphäre. Aber man brauchte eine Weile bis einen das Spiel richtig fesselt (ach ja, ein Party- RPG) und *Tempel des Elementaren Bösen.* (beide von Troika Games)

Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (D&D Regelwerk) ist zwar noch nicht so alt ('03), spielt sich aber recht klassisch.-Party und rundenbasiert, was gleichzeitig das größte Plus des Spiels ist. Die Story ist zwar leider ziemlich lau, aber die taktischen und vor allem anfangs extrem herausfordernden Kämpfe machen wirklich Spaß. Für ca. 10 Euro nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## impdudentrage (27. Juni 2005)

oder wie wäre es mit einem MMORPG im Zelda-Stil ??
http://arianne.sourceforge.net/?arianne_url=games/game_stendhal


----------



## BlackDead (28. Juni 2005)

impdudentrage am 27.06.2005 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> oder wie wäre es mit einem MMORPG im Zelda-Stil ??
> http://arianne.sourceforge.net/?arianne_url=games/game_stendhal



Oder wie wäre es mit ein paar RPG-Maker Titeln wenn man nichts gegen Gamboy Grafik hat ist es auch ganz nett und auserdem umsonst und das richtige für zwischendurch für den kleinen Rollenspiel Hunger.
Ich empfehle Vampires Dawn
 http://www.vampiresdawn.de
Nette Story und ein rundenbasiertes Kampfsystem.


----------



## sneipa (28. Juni 2005)

KONNAITN am 27.06.2005 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> *Arcanum* -nette Story und ein einigermassen ungewöhnliches Setting/ Atmosphäre. Aber man brauchte eine Weile bis einen das Spiel richtig fesselt (ach ja, ein Party- RPG) und *Tempel des Elementaren Bösen.* (beide von Troika Games)
> 
> Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (D&D Regelwerk) ist zwar noch nicht so alt ('03), spielt sich aber recht klassisch.-Party und rundenbasiert, was gleichzeitig das größte Plus des Spiels ist. Die Story ist zwar leider ziemlich lau, aber die taktischen und vor allem anfangs extrem herausfordernden Kämpfe machen wirklich Spaß. Für ca. 10 Euro nur zu empfehlen.



Dem mit Arcanum kann ich nur beipflichten. Für mich das beste RPG im Stile von BG 1/2 überhaupt.
TdeB kenne ich leider nicht aber ich glaube das mir das auch nicht so liegt -> D&D.
Aufjeden Fall ist Arcanum ein absoluter Pflichtkauf!!!


----------



## conairline (29. Juni 2005)

ringlife am 14.06.2005 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fällt da Planescape Torment ein... habs aber nicht gespielt. Muß aber wohl ziemlich cool sein. Wurde mir sehr empfohlen.



Habs gespielt. und du hast recht ist ziemlich cool. Die Sicht ist ca wie bei Diablo. Allerdings läuft man nicht nurnmit einem Char rum sondern mit bis zu 6. Außerdem ist es nicht nur nen Hau-Drauf RPG sondern man muss auch noch andere Rätsel lösen. Und je nachdem wie man sich in der Welt von Planescape Torment verhält, kann man gut, böse oder neutral werden.
Habs 2mal durchgezockt. Macht wirklich Spaß!

Und für Fans von kostenlosen Online-RPGs:

http://www.monstersgame.org/?ac=vid&vid=201566

Vampire vs. Werwölfe! Schaut mal rein und meldet euch an


----------



## BlackDead (29. Juni 2005)

conairline am 29.06.2005 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ringlife am 14.06.2005 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Wie oft denn noch keine Diebesspiel Links*
Back to topic 
Final Fantasy 8 fand ich zu seiner Zeit nicht schlecht.
Ist aber eine Rarität geworden.
Keine Automap
und eine max. 4 köpfige Gruppe die sich austauschen lässt.


----------



## Dumbi (29. Juni 2005)

conairline am 29.06.2005 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Und für Fans von kostenlosen Online-RPGs:
> http://www.r99t.de/yourpost.jpg
> Vampire vs. Werwölfe! Schaut mal rein und meldet euch an


Drei beiträge im Forum, und jedes Mal den Diebesspiel-Link gepostet; mich dünkt, wir haben bald ein Mitglied weniger...
@ BlackDead: Wie schön, dass du den Link noch quotest!


----------

